

Health insurance rate hikes 12% to 23% hitting California small businesses - startuprules
http://articles.latimes.com/2010/may/26/business/la-fi-smallbiz-insurance-20100526

======
shrnky
Not once does the article mention "Health Care Reform", having to cover no
preexisting conditions, etc.

I'll be honest in that I'm not sure when it kicks in, but you know as any
business they have to plan accordingly.

